# Luxury Job Consultants



## danishk (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone 
I am a luxury retail professional working with a Hi-End Fashion brand.
I would be really grateful if i could get the names of best luxury retail recruitment agencies in UAE.

Thanks and Regards 
Danishk


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hold on let me ask Google for you.....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck, Danish Pastry - you've not had the most auspicious of starts.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

danishk said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am a luxury retail professional working with a Hi-End Fashion brand.......................


Hi as in "hello...."?

...It's me. I was wondering if after all these years you'd like to meet, 
to go over everything................


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Good luck, Danish Pastry - you've not had the most auspicious of starts.


http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/074/461/I-SEE-WHAT-YOU-DID-THERE_HOLY****.jpg


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi as in "hello...."?
> 
> ...It's me. I was wondering if after all these years you'd like to meet,
> to go over everything................


Last week you asked us to be nice and helpful and not sarcastic  ..


----------



## danishk (Mar 30, 2016)

@pamela0810 
hahahahaha 
Hi well dont take it to your heart i have watched you as a kid i know you were good then a life guard we had a great time together but life has been hard on you.Needless to say ill be there with you if you want me to but you got to help me to.
@FatboyTim I know but its ok. Pamela is going to look in to the matter now .i would expect you to not eat me before that my name means generous 
@LondonmanDan Ru Serious?ohh sorry i meant you're a genius ! 

On a serious note people if you cant do good to anyone dont be bad ! and please help me if you want to and if you can. 

Thanks 
Danishk


----------



## Grange29 (Mar 31, 2016)

Check out Al Tayer - may be what you are looking for


----------



## danishk (Mar 30, 2016)

thanks for the revert grange ! but i am not looking for direct companies because usually in luxury brands the vacancy are not immediately updated on company websites.The channel the route through recruitment agencies that deal in their sector


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

danishk said:


> thanks for the revert grange ! but i am not looking for direct companies because usually in luxury brands the vacancy are not immediately updated on company websites.The channel the route through recruitment agencies that deal in their sector


Uhm that's why AL tayer have a careers portal due to them having more than 1 luxury brand in-house


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Racing_Goats said:


> Last week you asked us to be nice and helpful and not sarcastic  ..


Yes but I'm pedantic and a person that supposedly works in luxury retail should know the difference between "High-end" and "Hi-end".


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

danishk said:


> thanks for the revert grange ! but i am not looking for direct companies because usually in luxury brands the vacancy are not immediately updated on company websites.The channel the route through recruitment agencies that deal in their sector


This is the voice, I read that in


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

And just for fun -


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

What about michaelpage and cartermurray! You can check out these sites.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

danishk said:


> @FatboyTim I know but its ok. Pamela is going to look in to the matter now .i would expect you to not eat me before that my name means generous


I wait till at least the second date, usually third.


----------

